# Problem with HB 1198 SI Combo in sync with 1158 DI Combo?



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

I have 2 electronics on my boat. One is the Humminbird 1198 SI Combo which is in the dash. The other is a Humminbird 1158 DI Combo at the stern. They are connected up via the new Humminbird 5 port Ethernet switch, (reason for this is for the purpose of adding Cannon downriggers at a later date). In other words they should share the same transducer, correct? Fish marks don't show the same though on each unit with the 1198 being the worst of the 2. To get close I had to increase the chart speed all the way up to the max on the 1198 while leaving the 1158 at factory settings of half way. Even with this adjustment, marks sometimes will show on the 1198 but not on the 1158 and vice versa. Other times they're in sync. These units are 8 months old so is this an acceptable condition, or an adjustment needs to be made, or is this something I need to send in to Humminbird for warranty work?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Both operating systems up to date?


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

They came installed on my new Ranger this past May. Is that current enough?


----------



## Sweet Beaver (Jan 5, 2009)

Would guess you are out of date. Register your units online with Humminbird and from there you can compare you units operating systems with the updates online. Very easy process, just need a blank SD card. The nice is thing that once your products are registered you will get email updates when new upgrades become available for your units. Wise choice with ethernet! Any other questions just ask. I have an 1198, 998, and 798 connected via the ethernet, pure bliss!


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks, I'll give it a try Sweet Beaver. But it's hard for me to believe it's that simple. I did forget to mention that this problem started from the very beginning. Still a wise idea though to register both units and at least eliminate the possibility of missing an update. Thanks again.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Its more than the registration. There will be updates that you need an SD card to transfer over to the units. I'd start there.
So basically there are software updates for both of your units. You need to plug an SD card into a PC, copy those files to the SD card then plug the SD card into a unit and boot it up. It'll ask you if you want to update. Tell it yes, then do not interrupt the process. Do that for both units and see what happens. You'd be surprised.


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

What size SD card would you recommend?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I've got maybe 12 recorded side imaging tracks saved of maybe 2-45min trolling passes and it's taking around 2.5GB or so. Personally I'd go best bang for the buck. 32GB seems like a good place to start. Not saying you'd use it all but.. Might as well.

The updates themselves aren't that big(35mb for my 898c) and you can delete the files from the card after you update your unit. I'd check for updates every month or so.

update = 35million bytes.
1 GB = 1 BILLION bytes..
so even just the 8GB cards would give you room for updates plus room for a bunch of recordings/screenshots.


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice MassillonBuckeye. I just bought a 32 gig.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

It may not read it might be too big, I would post over at walleye central in electronics alot of humminbird guys there including some pro staff.


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks. Just might do that.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://forums.sideimagingsoft.com/index.php?topic=168.0
Those are the "unofficial" side imaging site which has humminbird staff as regulars. Thats a poll. Plenty of people use the bigger cards without any issues. I like being able to keep stuff on the card. If I only had a 2 GB, I'd already have to dump stuff to my computer to make room for new stuff.. After recording a bit on each maybe 4-5 trips.. Absolute smallest I'd go is 8. The thing is, may times the larger cards aren't much more than the smaller ones... Personal decision I guess.. How much do you plan on recording? Are you going to want to copy it off to the computer right away all the time? Cause you'll have to if you are recording tracks and stuff to watch back later which is what I do. I found 3 new fishing spots sitting on the couch last night after going through a couple side imaging recordings from summer/fall  I think its pretty cool how you can export your tracks to google earth and follow them on the satellite images..

That site will also tell you how to export your humminbird files to the Yellowfin program which lets you playback your recordings.. Like one of those posts say , "You will be amazed at what you missed while on the water."


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay. Just finished updating both units. Hopefully I'll get out soon like this Sunday to test it out. If I still have the same problems, I'll repost this question on Walleye Central where the "HB experts live" that someone said here. Thanks for all the help here guys. This is what it's all about.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I would actually cut out the middlemen and call humminbird direct if you continue to have issues. Their support has always been great for me. Which SD card you get and how much was it?


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

32 GB's. I paid $39.95 + tax. I checked 3 locations and found they all charged the same. Besides, I felt I needed to get it now cause I plan to go fishing this weekend.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

That's not bad.


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks to MassillonBuckeye and Sweet Beaver. After being on the water these past few days your suggestions of updating these units, even though they were relativity new units, seems to have fixed the first problem described. That problem was why the 2 units did not show the marks the same. They are now approximately the same length and depth but sometimes one unit still shows a mark of considerable size while the other unit does not show a thing. I will now repost this last problem on walleye central per the suggestion by K gonefishin. If nothing there helps I'll try calling HB per MassillonBuckeye. 

Thanks to all that helped me here. The units seem to work considerably better.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I just saw on Walleye Central that the newest update is bad, it has to due to compatibility with 360 imaging and Ilink, I guess it effects scroll speed on screen which may be your issue, I only somewhat glanced through the threads and your issues but I guess Hummingbird released a statement on it. You may even have to send your units in to get fixed manuallly. 

Pretty bad ball drop by Bird IMO


----------



## chflnghair (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, my units must have been really bad because the updates actually improved them. I'll check it out though. Thanks.


----------

